# Power Questions



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Hello everyone ,
Thanks for the help wiring the 30 amp plug now, can i leave the trailer plugged up all the time or is this bad for the batteries?I know the water needs to be checked often but is there any problem with over charging?
The DW and I have a trip planned in july and the campground (lake rabun beach near clayton,Ga.) only has 20 amp power listed in woodalls book. Is this a problem? Will the A/C run? 
Thanks as always for the help,dave


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Leave it plugged in and everything will be fine. Check the water in the battery every couple of weeks and add distilled or de mineralized only.

Buy a volt meter to check the shore power voltage while the AC is running. If it is over 110 VAC you will be fine. If it drops below that make sure you are not using other AC items like water heater or fridge.

Also with only a 20 amp service do not add any extension cords.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't think the 20A service is sufficient to take the start-up surge of the AC.

Also, do you have a converter to plug the OB 30A cord into to convert to the 20A plug?

Jim


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

yes i got a adapter plug with my start up kit but have only used it for lights and battery charging never tried the A/C. It could be a problem without A/C high humidity







and 90 degrees. thanks dave


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We were able to run A/C on 20 AMP service with a LONG entension cord for a few hours. Then it threw the breaker on the box.

Randy


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

The 20A will run the AC as long as you do not run anything else and your power cord does not exceed more then about 20 feet...

Also -- keep in mind that your TT power converter will only get your batteries to about the 95% mark (which is good as that keeps them from overcharging) -- BUT -- about before you take the TT out and dry camp I would throw a regular battery charger on it to give it a good solid full charge....

just my .02c


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Since we do very little dry camping (about 3 of 10 trips) a battery charger is not a cost-effective mod for us. Each night I just run the truck with the cord attached for 15 minutes. That gets me to Full Power on the control panel before we check in for the night (and the furnace fires up).

Randy


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Since we do very little dry camping (about 3 of 10 trips) a battery charger is not a cost-effective mod for us. Each night I just run the truck with the cord attached for 15 minutes. That gets me to Full Power on the control panel before we check in for the night (and the furnace fires up).
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]41703[/snapback]​


Actually you can get a pretty nice 2/6/10 amp charger at WALMART for about 20.00 ... I do allot of dry camping and rely on my batteries allot... my next purchase of course will be solar cells to assist ... I use the Walmart Charger to make sure that I get fully charged since I place little faith in the device on the wall since i do not know what voltage fault tolerance it has


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I routinely run mine with nothing but a good quality, large wire, 120v extension cord. I have never had to do any power management and have only tripped the breaker once. I do intend to get a 30 amp extension cord, but just haven't done it yet and haven't had any difficulties at all, even while running the a/c, tv, micro, etc.


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

I ran some test a while back from memory the TT has a static draw of about .4 amps (55 watts) Nothing on.
The AC would spike to 17.4 amps(net 17.8)and settle down below 15amps. So, I would believe that 20 amp service will keep the AC working without concern. I really would be concerned running anything else when the AC kicks in.

The microwave spiked the load by about 10amps and then settled down to just below 6.
So, if you are on a 20amp service the MW and Ac will probably put you in the dark.

I also tested the idea of using a traditional orange extension cord while running the AC, I never turned my back on it fearing setting a fire. I felt it got much to warm and started to feel soft so I ended the test after just fifteen minutes. (the cord lable stated it was rated to 20amps and the maximum I pushed through it was the 17.8)

I know I know Hatcityhosehauler that was dangerous but I had to prove it to myself.









for now,

Take care,

M


----------

